# In-Home Euthanasia?



## Konotashi

When the time comes, my mom wants to have Schatzi euthanized at home. 

I was wondering if anyone has done this before and if you guys were glad you did it at home. She wants to do it at home because she doesn't want to take Schatzi to the vet, somewhere where she's not comfortable and unfamilar with, for her last moments. 

For those of you who haven't had to make this decision yet, would you do it at home?


----------



## irongrl

Yes, I would do that. For me, it would be comforting to know that my beloved pet spent their last moments in their own home. I know that might not always be possible, if the pet is already at the vet's office and is in pain and suffering.


----------



## Stosh

I haven't but a friend has- she just could bring herself to taking her pet to the vet and coming home without it. She said the vet was very kind and comforting, her dog was able to pass away in his own bed surrounded by the family


----------



## KatieStanley

Yes. It's possible. I know of many vets that will make house calls to do this. If given the right circumstances, it will be the way all of my dogs go. I'd be too much of a mess to drive myself home- and so would my husband.


----------



## valb

We did it with one dog and one cat, and will always try 
to do it that way if possible. I am glad our vet offered
us that option, it seems so much nicer for the animal
especially. 

Our vet and a tech came, and it was still incredibly sad,
(for them, too) but better.


----------



## Rerun

I would like to do this in the future with ours as they reach old age. Unfortunately the last one we euthanized was very different circumstances and we did not expect to put him down, although we had prepared ourselves for it on the drive there.  He needed x-rays and a full workup prior to making the final decision, so doing it at home wasn't an option.


----------



## Stogey

Our vet does in home euthanasia. If that time ever comes about with my guy, he will spend his last moments at Home surrounded by his People ! 
I have two trees planted in the back yard, one next to each of my passed on boys. Each time I look out at those trees, I am reminded of wonderful friends who have gone on before me ... sniff, sniff !  Max 12yrs and Charlie 14yrs


----------



## Anja1Blue

Yes, with rare exception our dogs have been euthanized at home, and if it is an option I would absolutely say do it. So much better for all of you to be in a familiar place..... Our vet also took care of all the arrangements for cremation, and we picked up the ashes from the clinic a week or so later. 
_________________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge :angel:


----------



## DnP

I took Dakota "home" to be euthanized and buried on my parents' property. Unfortunately, the vet office down there did not make home visits. Fortunately, my dad was with me when we made that trip and helped me bring Dakota home.

My vet here in NY offered to come to my house to euthanize Dakota had I chosen to do it up here. He doesn't do it as a habit with his clients but makes an offer to the ones he knows would appreciate the offer. BTW, he does it for free and charges nothing for the home visit OR the euthanasia.


----------



## RunShepherdRun

Yes, unless it was an emergency all our dogs and cats were euthanized at home, by our regular vets, wherever we lived. It is one of my criteria for selecting a vet whether s/he offers this service, and whether I feel comfortable with a vet in this very personal situation. I prefer vet clinics where the dogs and cats see the same vet each time and we develop a patient/physician relationship. I don't want the youngest vet on the team whom I've never met before be sent out on a house call.


----------



## BluePaws

I think this is an easier way to go, having someone come to your house. When I took Willow in to the vet for the last time, we had to sit in the waiting room for a few minutes ... I know I made the strangers around me miserable when they found out what we were there for ... I had others crying ... and that part of the wait was just about the worst of it. She hated being at the Vet anyway. 
Find a vet that will make a house call. Or a 'vet on wheels' - those are becoming more popular in my area, so maybe they are elsewhere also.


----------



## Miikkas mom

Bella was the first dog we had PTS at home. When the time comes, all of our pets will be sent to the bridge this way. I’ll never again have it done in an office. 

The only weird part was getting her to the crematorium (we wanted her ashes). We had to take her there ourselves. My hubby and son’s got her in a sheet and put her in the back of our SUV. They knew we were coming – it was about a 25 minute drive. They were very nice at the crematorium but it was kind of weird driving down there with our deceases dog in the back. Even with that, I am SOOOO very glad we did it that way as oposed to a vets office. 

BTW, we have a beautiful memorial of Bella. They did a paw print and cut a lock of her fur and her ashes are in a nice urn. All in all, they did a wonderful job!


----------



## BlackPuppy

I wanted to do an in-home with Doerak, but that requires an appointment in my area, and I didn't want him to suffer. 

However, the emergency vet, and later, my old vet, both have special PTS rooms with a nice rug, sofa, some chairs, lamps and a table. The lights are low. So, when the day came for Doerak, I called my boss and told him I wasn't coming in. I stayed at home with him a while just to make sure that it really was time, then we went to the e-vet's special room. We watched the sun coming into the window and for the first time he welcomed the comfy sofa and just totally relaxed for about a half hour until I was ready. 

It was fast and I had plenty of time afterwards to stay in the room. Then they wrapped his plastic bag up in a lace bedsheet and I drove his body to the pet cemetary. 

He had been sick with cancer for almost a year, so I had time to research and plan this all out. Cremation prices really vary in my area. Some places charge twice what others do.


----------



## VegasResident

Next time now that I know it is an option I will do ours in our home. In a way I always hope of hopes they would just grow old and pass away in their sleep. 

My soul GSD last year was PTS at the surgical center. It was a wonderful room they had but it was still a hospital.

The vivid memory of walking out to the lobby holding her favorite toy and empty harness and driving home to an empty house will always stick with me. I do not want that again.

Our little guy is only 5 months old so I hope and pray that there will be many years before I have to face it again.


----------



## Deuce

I've never heard of vets making "house calls" here in MD to do it.


----------



## APBTLove

Deuce said:


> I've never heard of vets making "house calls" here in MD to do it.


Call and talk to your vet about it. He or she will most likely be willing to work with you.

I had one put down at home... He was old, very old and weak. It was peaceful. 

My last girl.. she was at the vets. I had no choice.. my vet was not answering his phone at midnight and she was dying, and suffering.. I just wanted to end it as fast as I could. She was not happy and I feel so bad for her.


----------



## Whiteshepherds

We had it done at home with our last shepherd Dakota. I don't think I'd ever have it done at the vets again. 
We gave her a huge steak right before and then the doctor put in the IV. Three of us gently held her as her body relaxed. The sadest part about the whole thing was when the vet first got there she walked outside to greet him wagging her tail as if she was absolutely fine. _sigh_
The vet helped us put her in the truck and Dave took her to our land to be buried. Always a sad thing but 100% better than a cold sterile vets office. 

For those who don't have a regular vet who will come to the house, call a farm vet, they make housecalls.


----------



## Lorelei

I think this is one of the less traumatizing ways to deal with this. I had planned to do this with my ol' girl Diva, when it became time, but she was never suffering or in any pain, and then one day she just went. It hurt like ****, and I can't type about it without tears, but I can't imagine how much more traumatic it would have been for the both of us if she were in an uncomfortable and strange place. Here she died on our doorstep, and whenever I sit outside there I feel connected with her.

I fell apart when we went to get her cremated, so I can not imagine what a freaking disaster I would have been to take her to the vet to put her down. So, for the both of us, it worked out that she timed it the way she did.

My sister euthanized her dog at home. She is a vet tech, and was very good friends with her boss, so it went very easy for her in regards to finding a way to do it. I didn't know it was common for vets to make house calls for this, so I'm happy to read in this thread how many people have vets that do this.

Anyway, I hope you can find a way to do this, and that it eases some of the pain.


----------



## 3K9Mom

I have it done at home, and strongly prefer it. It was simply a lovely way to send my amazing friend off on to her next adventure. That said, I think it's important not to get too attached to the idea of at-home euthanasia. 

Life doesn't always work out the way it should. I had a dog that got sick in the middle of the night, and while I would have loved to euthanize her at home (or at least in my vet's office, where she was very comfortable and adored all of the techs), the right call was to take her to the emergency clinic. They told me that they could try to keep her going until I could transfer her back to my vet. But I knew that would simply be for my benefit, not hers. So we sat on the floor of the exam room with her, and we said goodbye right there. 

But I know others that held out. They had their plans and refused to take their dogs to "cold strange" clinics even though it appeared (to me anyhow) to be the right time to euthanize. I don't judge others, especially when they're facing one of the most difficult decisions of their lives. But the most important thing for me is that I don't ever wait even a minute too long. 

I don't care if I've made the most wonderful plans, if I have the perfect vet that my dog absolutely adores lined up, and her favorite foods to be cooked in the refrigerator.. When it's her time, it's time.

I know that what my dogs really care about is that they're safe in my husband's and my arms. They've travelled everywhere with us. Home is where we are. I know in my heart of hearts that they just want when they take their last breath what they wanted most in life : to be loved and held. The details are simply that -- details.


----------



## Bridget

3K9MOM, that was very well said. Thanks for summing it up!


----------



## Konotashi

My mom isn't going to make Schatzi suffer for a second, which is why she's even considering euthanasia. She hates when people make their dogs suffer for their own selfish reasons (too hard to let their dogs go). She wouldn't do that to her, even if it means letting her go in the bottom of a ditch - she wants her to go painlessly. She'd just prefer she go at home if possible.


----------



## Stogey

When we had to put our 14yr ole GSD/Dane down, we had to take him into the office. The vet was kind enough to come out to the truck and do the deed. He took his last breath laying across my lap ... darn it ...  sniff sniff !


----------



## CaliBoy

Many vets refuse to make a house call for euthanization. They just don't feel comfortable outside of "their turf" when that has to be done, and there are other concerns about wanting certain clinical items nearby and handy if the euthanization goes wrong.

With my last GSD, I had to take her to my parents home because their vet was willing to come to the house, unlike my vet, who refused to come to my house and who I dumped afterwards. It was totally a different experience. My dog was in the front yard, on her blanket, resting while the sunset was beautiful that evening. The vet mixed a good cocktail and gently administered the shot. She didn't cry or even flinched. She just looked up at me one last time and then as I felt her go limp, I closed her eyes and lowered her head. She looked at that moment as if peacefully napping. 

After the vet left, I sobbed and said goodbye for a long time in my parents' yard, on the green grass, under their mulberry tree. No cold clinic. No customers out in the lobby or walking outside a strange building with an empty collar and leash. No loading my deceased GSD into a car, wrapped up in a bag like trash.

After what seemed like an eternity, when the sun set and it was dark, my baby was lifted gently in her blanket and lovingly carried across the yard, where she was reverently lowered into her resting place. It was in her grandma's rose garden, where she played as a puppy when grandma babysat her. The blanket was folded and we prayed. After the grave was filled in with dirt, an angel marker was placed to keep vigil over her.

I will never have a dog euthanized any other way. It is totally different when they are euthanized at home. But good luck finding a vet who will do that. There was also a time when the medical profession expected us to always take our relatives to a hospital to die, before the hospice concept took off.


----------



## Whitedog404

I've done this twice: Once several years ago when I had to put down my elderly chow chow, and more recently a month or so ago, when I had to put down my senior GSD girl who had DM. They were done in different states and both experiences were very different, but positive. The chow chow was put down by an equine vet who came to the house. Couldn't find a regular vet to do it at the time. It was about 15 years ago. The vet and his tech actually dug the hole for Chang under a lilac bush in the back yard, which is where he administered the shots. 
More recently, I found a woman vet who does this on a regular basis. I knew a week before when it would be done and, the day before, I went to the crematory and made the arrangements and paid so that I wouldn't have to do it on the day. This last event was extremely peaceful for all concerned. I only wish we as humans had that choice. Rox was a very friendly girl, so there was no stress when the vet came over. She received lots of pets and was quite pleased. We put down a blanket near the fireplace, her favorite place, and she was happy to come and lie down while I fed her pieces of turkey I had roasted for her. There were two injections, and the vet suggested I give her treats for the first one because it was going to be intramuscular and would sting a bit. Rox gave a tiny squeak but was content with another piece of turkey and lots of stroking and woozling. Within a minute, probably less, she simply fell asleep with the taste of turkey in her mouth. Then the vet shaved her front leg and administered the second, fatal injection and within maybe two minutes or less, she simply ceased breathing. There were no twitches, convulsions or anything like that. Her eyes did open, though. But she looked as if she were sleeping otherwise. It was heartbreakingly sad, but she was 14 and had a terrific life once I rescued her about 7 years ago, so it wasn't tragic, if that makes sense. She's missed but she had a very soft final landing.
Afterward, the vet had me bring Dexter and Luke in to say "goodbye" but Dexter was about 7 months old and didn't quite know what to do about it, so he yelped and left the room. Luke, at 4 years, sniffed her and also just walked away. The vet covered her up and took her to the crematory. It was so much better than a trip to the vet.


----------



## Whiteshepherds

CaliBoy said:


> I will never have a dog euthanized any other way. It is totally different when they are euthanized at home.* But good luck finding a vet who will do that. *There was also a time when the medical profession expected us to always take our relatives to a hospital to die, before the hospice concept took off.


Just want to say it again in case people missed it. *If your regular vet won't come to the house call a farm vet.* They're perfectly capable of taking care of dogs, (and many do on a regular basis) AND they make housecalls. It's really hard to bring a cow or horse to the vet.


----------



## 3K9Mom

And many vets WILL do it. But they won't necessarily go out of their way for someone they don't know. Things can wrong with euthanasia, as they can with any other veterinary procedure, and at someone's home, there aren't as many options. 

So, many vets feel they absolutely have to feel comfortable with the owner, that if something does go wrong, they won't be looking down the barrel of a lawsuit. 

This is (once again) why -- for me -- it's so important to have a vet that you use regularly, that you get to know and who gets to know your dogs. I'm not saying this is the case with Cali's parents, but too often we see owners who are perfectly willing to use vaccines clinics, who only go to a vet's office once or twice during the dog's life, but then are very unhappy when the vet doesn't stay late if there's an emergency and won't do an at-home euthanasia. 

Well, would you?

If you want a vet that's willing to go out of the way, it makes sense to find a good vet, not necessarily the cheapest vet. Find someone that cares. When you look around for a vet, ask NOW if they do at home euthanasia. The extra $5 they charge for vaccines throughout the dog's life will be money well spent if that vet will come to your home at 6pm on a Saturday to sit quietly with you and your dog, while you cry your last tears. Your vet will know that your dog loves to be rubbed a certain way at his ears, and will give your dog his own personal loving goodbye. Then together, you'll both send him off to the bridge. 

When my girl died (on a weekend), my vet and my girl's favorite tech. (the one she was most comfortable with) came to my house. I had made my girl's favorite treats and we all snacked on those for a while. We all had our hands softly on her. We were laughing, telling our favorite stories of her. And we were all softly crying. I know that my girl had no doubt how much she was cherished. I know that her last hour was peaceful and that she left without being in any pain.

My vet is one of the more expensive ones in the community. But the care my dogs get during their lives is extraordinary; the care they get at the time of their deaths, even better. I only wish I could be guaranteed that kind of loving care myself. 

Think about that NOW. Saving a few dollars now, or always having the last word with your vet now isn't always worth it. Find the vet that gives the best overall care and someone who truly cares. In the end, you'll be glad you did.


----------



## CaliBoy

3K9Mom:

I totally understand what you are saying, and that is what hurt more when I asked for a home visit and was refused. I have never taken my dogs to free clinics or discount anything. I am not rich, but if I even suspect something's wrong with my GSD (my third GSD), he goes to the vet during regular hours or the emergency vet after hours. I've been blessed that whatever needed to be done, I could afford it. So, this really bothered me. I gave that clinic good business--never balked at bills. Just the diagnostic tests for my baby's hemangio ran almost $1000. They had also treated a previous GSD of mine for degenerative myelopathy. And every time they said, "here's the price...." out came my checkbook, no questions asked. I think I was a pretty good customer. And I was certainly a repeat customer, until they refused to do a home euthanization.


----------



## elisabeth_00117

I strongly recommend it to anyone who has the ability to do it.

Our experience was so peaceful.... 

This past July we had to send my girl to the bridge (at 13.5 years old). Her back end went limp, her front legs were not strong enough to hold her up, she was going into mult-system organ failure and she had laboured breathing.. we did not want to stress her out by bringing her some place.

We contacted our vet (who was in the USA shopping with his family) and explained what was happening and he came right over to our home.

She always liked this one particular spot on my parents acreage, under a beautiful oak tree in the middle of the yard. Whenever she was outside she would migrate that way and lay there for as long as we allowed her in the sunshine.

Before the vet arrived we placed her favorite blanket under the tree, carried her over and laid on it with her. We stroked her face, kissed her nose, massaged her ears (her favorite thing), gave her all the yummy treats she was never allowed to have and just talked to her.

She was surrounded by those that loved her and knew just how special she was.

When the vet arrived he came over to her, said his goodbyes ("you did your family proud, what a good girl you have been, you did your job well old girl") and then gave us the cue.

We all stroked her, I laid my head on her head and kissed her nose and forehead while the sedation was given. She laid her head on her front paws just as a content puppy would before a nap and she went to sleep peacefully, surrounded by those she cared about and who cared for her, being stroked, kissed and talked too.

It was the most peaceful send off I could ever think of. She was sent to the bridge with a smile on her content, peaceful face.

The vet gave her the needle that ended her life while we were busy stroking her and kissing her and she went without any issues. 

I think it was the most respectful, honourable, loving thing we have done in that regard. 

If you can do it at home, I say go for it.

Beau now rests under her tree in the day's sunshine watching over her family.


----------



## 4dognight

I have a mobile vet. She comes to the house and has come to help my past 3 dogs cross the bridge. (two were at an emergency vet so it was done there) she actually takes then to be creamated for a small charge but it is worth it. She actually came for my black lab in her jeep and her kids were with her (teenagers) and they helped take him to her car and she took him to be done. I love this vet and feel lucky to have her. I held my dogs and they were on the sofa in my arms when she did it They were not in a vets office afraid But many people do not have that option I had to hold my one dog on a table years ago The vet was supportive and it was not that bad we buried her in the yard but have since moved so now I choose creamation We even had our horses creamated.


----------



## Lesley1905

I don't even want to think about it, but I would rather do it at home as well if I had the option!


----------



## Ucdcrush

I had at-home euthanasia done with Dana, and I plan to have only at-home euthanasia done in the future.

I strongly agree with the poster who recommends finding out NOW if their vet does home visits for this, and, if appropriate, the costs.

When Dana was in her days, I called a mobile only vet, and the price I was quoted (over 300 if I remember right) made me angry and resentful that they would gouge (my interpretation at the time, of course) a person at such a painful time. By the time I had received that quote, I had already made an appointment with a veterinarian friend of my mom's who lived in the Bay area (2 hrs away) and would be in town in a few days, so I held off on the local mobile vet.

It was not fun those last few days, and on her last night, I seriously scanned the web for "at home euthanasia" techniques and wished that I could do the whole thing myself.

I still want to do the whole thing myself, but that doesn't seem likely, so I will prepare myself by shopping for a vet NOW when I can think about things clearly and rationally, and will hopefully not have sticker (gouge) shock at the time the service is needed. When I think about it clearly, I am willing to pay that much money for the benefit of my dog, but for some reason, with emotion in the way, it seemed like gouging. Not sure if others can relate to that or not.

I will take the advice above to check with a farm vet.


----------



## DharmasMom

I hate even thinking about it but I also know that is the way I want Dharma to go. In her home surrounded by love. She gets so scared at the vets office even though I think he is great. She just hates it so much, she won't even take treats from me there to help make it a better experience.

I almost asked him the last time I was there if he would do it that way but I didn't because like I said, I just hate the thought of losing her.


----------



## doggiedad

i think at home is better for the dog
and it's family.


----------



## Verivus

I would only do in-home euthanasias with my dogs. It's sad enough they're going to be PTS; they should be where they are most comfortable for their last moments.


----------



## Bridget

I have thought about this a lot since this thread started. If the time comes, I would like to have it done at home. Heidi, like so many GSDs, is not very comfortable at the vet's. However, I would want it done by our own vet. He has seen our pets for years and we are comfortable with him (as comfortable as Heidi gets with a vet) and he is compassionate and when he has had to euthanize our animals, he treats us and our pets with dignity. I am not sure if he does it at home, but I will be asking him. Also, I fear that Heidi might have to wait longer in order to get a home visit, and if she is suffering, that would not be the best answer for us. I would like to have it done at home, but if I had to choose between waiting/having a vet we don't know do it or going to the office, I would choose the latter.


----------



## JudynRich

WE had our vet come to the house, but we too had to wait until business hours were over, so it was about 8:00pm...later than I really wanted. We went to the office to take care of the paper work in the morning. I had already confirmed with my vet that he would do a house call but the tech tried to tell us how it was better to bring her in for the procedure...our vet was very compassionate with all animals and understood our need to have her with us in her home (our vet died a year later of a heart attack...and we still miss him) Our Susie was surrounded by the ones who loved her. It was very peaceful.


----------



## BergerAllemand

*Yes, yes, yes*

All my dogs have died at home - either natural causes or vet assisted due to major end of life illness. 

It's difficult to go through it and then you have to wonder what people don't want to think about: what do I do with the dog's body? Is that going to have an emotional impact on the emotional ones in the house like kids?

Ultimately, the dog is part of the family, and regardless of how much harder it is for me and my family, he belongs with us from beginning to end. We owe him that much and I wouldn't have it any other way. 

But it's not easy. I know some people who prefer to say good bye at the vet's and leave because they can't handle it. I guess everyone's different. What works for me doesn't work from everyone else. But if you ask me, my dogs are not going anywhere without us with them at all times.


----------



## London's Mom

I had Minerva euthanized at the vet's office and I had Lugar euthanized at home. Hands down, it was much better having it done at home. My husband and I could hold him in our arms and ball our eyes out without having anyone else around. It was so personal and private. I would not have it any other way.


----------

